# Monson Boards



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all，

In my continual quest to obtain a custom topsheet，I have been led to Monson Boards， several questions come to the forefront。。。

Do any of you have any personal or close experience with Monson Snowboards？
Has anyone had any contact with them recently？I sent two emails without reply so far （can't call for another couple of weeks）。
Are they alive？ 

Thanks guys！


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Bumping since it has been a couple of days. No one knows anything about this company?

(I would love to call them, but I can't. It's just not feasible at the moment)


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Not heard of them. Try this company

Design Your Snow Boards Online


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Cavman said:


> Not heard of them. Try this company
> 
> Design Your Snow Boards Online


Have you had any experience with them? 
I'll drop them a line, but I've looked through their website before and I wasn't as impressed. It's kind of hard to find information about the board types (there's only a couple) that they'll make them in (quite possible that I'm missing something obvious so I'll give it another look). 

My first choice of company won't have this option up till at least next year, but they pointed me in the direction of Monson.

Edit: I take it back, they actually do have a lot of information about their board types (sidewall, length, effective length, etc. etc.), but they don't say whether they're rocker, camber, reverse camber, or something else.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking at getting a board throuogh them as well. 

From their website....

_Revolution News

3 YEAR WARRANTY
Revolution custom snowboards are built with pride in the USA. We back up every custom snowboard built online with a 3 year warranty. That is right, feel confident in your custom snowboard purchase. Design a board online today.
_

Board sizes from 109cm to 163cm , but I know they go to 165cm if you ask.
All boards are traditional camber but they do a rocker if you want except in the 165cm board.

4 models (Powder/mountain through to Park board specs)
REV1XP
REVE2XM
REV3SP
REV4BP

In the Newflash section on this page (Welcome to the FrontpageWelcome to the Frontpage)

_Revolution Mfg. Is offering negative camber (AKA Rocker) options in the 2010 OEM board line. Contact a sales agent today to get more information._

Plus you get 10% (Find Revolution Snowboard Dealers)

_Receive 10% off the cost of your custom snowboard by letting us know what snowboard shop in your area you usually shop at. When you build your board, be sure to enter this information during your check out process to receive your discount. _

Hope this helps


----------

